# Experienced Plow Truck Drivers & Shovelers Oakland County, MI



## ParksLandscaping (Jul 30, 2000)

We are looking for experienced plow truck drivers and sidewalk shovelers with and without their own truck to service site primarily in Troy, Rochester Hills, Rochester, Bloomfield Hills, Auburn Hills, and Lake Orion areas. If you are interested give me a call on my cell phone at 248-765-7844 or drop me an e-mail at [email protected].

David A. Parks


----------



## fulautojim (Aug 30, 2007)

i currently do neighboorhood drives and walks with my 2005 arctic cat 400 le 4x4 with 48in blade thinking of buying suv and puting smaller blade on it. if i could be of assistance this season, let me know


jim...


----------

